# Astroflex HG 2106 FOB Programming



## dm306 (Dec 28, 2017)

I have an Astrostart/Astroflex Model HG 2016 with a J5F-TX2000 fob installed on my recently purchased 2001 Ford Escape. The system was working correctly just a month ago before I broke my fob. After fixing an almost broken antenna wire, replacing the antenna with a new 711-RX, and installing the missing hood pin to enter programming mode, I cannot program my new fob. Any suggestions?


----------

